# How to turn off wi-fi on nook?



## KindleGirl

I know this is going to sound really stupid when I get the answer...but how do you turn off the wi-fi on the nook? I see 'forget', but that's the only option. I don't want it to forget the connection, right? I just want to turn it off and I can't figure out how to do that.


----------



## pidgeon92

There's a wi-fi button on the right side of the touchscreen. You may have to scroll your screen to get to it (drag your finger from right to left). Using this button, you can toggle it on/off.


----------



## KindleGirl

Yeah, I've used that, but all I can find is airplane mode or 'forget'. I'm assuming you mean that I need to set it to airplane mode to disable it. That works so I guess that's the toggle you are talking about. I was looking for an actual 'off' like on the ipods.


----------



## RowdysMom

You have to go to Wifi - and just hit Wifi off.  Then you can put Airplane mode on to save battery life.  Or you can go to Settings - Wifi and it's the same.  I don't have a wifi hotspot at home but you have to have wifi on to turn on the 3g connection.  Airplane mode has to be "off" to turn wifi on.


----------



## pidgeon92

KindleGirl said:


> Yeah, I've used that, but all I can find is airplane mode or 'forget'. I'm assuming you mean that I need to set it to airplane mode to disable it. That works so I guess that's the toggle you are talking about. I was looking for an actual 'off' like on the ipods.


When my wi-fi is *off*, and I click on the *green* wi-fi button, I see two things:

*Airplane mode
Wi-Fi*

When I click on Airplane mode, it toggle to off or on, whichever was not enabled before hitting the option.
When I click on Wi-Fi, it will turn on, or off. *<--- this is the option you should be looking for*

When Wi-Fi is *On*, I get another option below that:
*Wi-Fi hotspot*

If I click on the hotspot that I am using (my personal at home wireless), it is then that I see the Forget option.

Is your nook the wi-fi only version, or the 3G/wi-fi version?

And you can indeed do all of these things through the settings button as well.


----------



## KindleGirl

Mine is a wi-fi only.

When I tap the green wifi button or the settings button (and then wifi), I get 2 options:
*Airplane mode * - either toggles on or off
*Wifi hotspot * - this does not toggle. It gives me all of my options for wifi, with my home wifi listed first. If airplane mode is off then it will connect to my home wifi. It appears to automatically connect whenever I turn airplane mode off. If I click on my home wifi then it will show me 'forget'. There appears to be no way to toggle on or off, except with the airplane mode option. Seems weird to me, but sounds like the wifi version is different than the wifi/3G version??


----------



## pidgeon92

I suspect yours is different since it is Wi-Fi only.

Just turn on airplane mode. That automatically turns off wi-fi.


----------



## RowdysMom

Doh...I am dork!  I forgot it was an wi-fi only!  Airplane mode will turn it off.


----------

